
Chrome extension to add scannable barcode Canada Post tracking page - braunshizzle
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/canada-post-add-tracking/nokmdkhphnokepcndpkdojefopjgnacb
======
braunshizzle
If you use the Canada Post mobile app to track shipments (like I do), I found
it incredibly annoying that their tracking page on the CP site doesn't provide
a scannable barcode that you can scan with their own mobile app. So I created
an Chrome extension to add in a scannable barcode on their tracking page.

Feedback is appreciated, also leaving a review on the chrome store is also
welcome!

